
The Business Of Burying Internet Search Results - soundsop
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=130646918
======
britta
Companies who "specialize in suppressing negative content" often spam lots of
social sites with their positive pages, under the (usual) misconception that
this will improve search rankings. Things like that make it interesting to be
a person who identifies and nullifies spam patterns - you see who's trying to
hide something. You can't ever tell anyone, because respect for users (even
spammy ones) is essential, but it's interesting.

~~~
Das_Bruce
Oh go on, tell.

------
garrettgillas
Wow, that article kinda missed the better half of search engine reputation
management by not touching base at all on google bowling.

[http://seoblackhat.com/2009/07/22/google-bowling-what-is-
it-...](http://seoblackhat.com/2009/07/22/google-bowling-what-is-it-does-it-
work/)

~~~
retube
I haven't heard of that before. Pretty devious. Don't know much about link
farms - do you have any examples of typical link farm sites?

~~~
garrettgillas
Well, when you say link farm you can be talking about ones used for either
positive or negative purposes. Link farms used to improve a sites results are
always setup in a pyramid format so that any penalties that occur from the
practice are not passed on to the "important" sites.

<http://seoblackhat.com/2009/07/10/link-pyramids/>

If you check the backlinks of many mainstream sites that compete for common
keywords (anything pharmaceutical or related to gambling for example) you will
see this sort of thing setup. However, as this is still a tricky practice,
most sites will make sure that they are never getting more than about 1/5 of
their incoming links from their pyramids.

